# Average Hours for Benefits



## Shizle7 (Nov 2, 2020)

I just can’t seem to figure out how my average hours are being calculated.

I have been part-time since October 2019 and then went to 40 hours/week in August of this year.  

My average hours are slowly creeping up (I’m around 18 avg hrs/week now), but did notice that with some paychecks my average hours was the same as the prior paycheck (which didn’t make any sense to me).

Does anyone have a simple formula I can use to calculate my average weekly hours? TIA!


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Nov 2, 2020)

At 6 months* if you average 29.5 hours or more per week:
 Vacation- You begin to accrue and can start using vacation
 Sick Hours (CA, HI, NJ, NY, RI)
 Bereavement (Funeral) Pay
 Personal Holidays (up to 2 days)- You begin to accrue and can start using personal holiday time
 National Holidays (Thanksgiving and Christmas)

Additional benefits at 12 months* if you average 19.5-29.49 hours per week:
 Dental
 Daycare Flexible Spending Account (Daycare FSA)
 Group Legal Plan
 Adoption Assistance
 Life Insurance (Target Paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
 Short-Term Disability (team members in California, Hawaii**, New York, New Jersey and Rhode Island have disability insurance through their state Disability Program, not through Target’s Short-Term Disability Plan)
 Long-Term Disability

Additional benefits at 12 months* if you average 29.5 or more hours per week:
 Medical
 Dental
 Vision Eyewear Plan, available with medical enrollment
 Life Insurance (Target Paid, Supplemental, Spouse/Domestic Partner and Dependent Life)
 Short-Term Disability (team members in California, Hawaii**, New York, New Jersey and Rhode Island have disability insurance through their state’s Disability Program, not through Target’s Short-Term Disability Plan).


 Long-Term Disability
 Healthcare Flexible Spending Account (Healthcare FSA)
 Daycare Flexible Spending Account (Daycare FSA)
 Group Legal Plan
 Adoption Assistance


----------



## Rarejem (Nov 2, 2020)

You can't average your hours week to week.  Target uses a 12 month rolling average, so you will average the last 12 months you have worked each time you want to know your average hours.


----------



## Shizle7 (Nov 2, 2020)

Rarejem said:


> You can't average your hours week to week.  Target uses a 12 month rolling average, so you will average the last 12 months you have worked each time you want to know your average hours.


That makes sense.  Thanks!


----------

